# 2018 or 2019 F250 Lariat- Power Stroke miles



## flatsboy (Aug 11, 2012)

I am about ready to pull the trigger on a new F250 with Power Stroke. I'm not interested in lifting it, maybe a leveling kit. What kind of Highway Mileage and city mileage are you guys seeing, not pulling a trailer?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

15 in the city and 17 on the highway

11.5 regardless of the size of the trailer

this is on a 2018


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Donâ€™t forget that gearing will affect that mileage as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2017, 16.8 unloaded 6 inch lift running on 37 inch tires.


----------



## TX1823 (Jan 8, 2017)

2018 6.7 F250 Lariat - All Stock
~13-14 mpg in city
~15-17 mpg on highway (running around 70 mph's)
I can get 20-21 mpg on the highway if I set the cruise on 58-60 (and get in the right lane)...
Towing is around 11 mpg's (doesn't matter whether I'm towing 10K# gooseneck, 10K# bumper pull camper, or 5K# boat...).


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

TX1823 us going to be the norm mine was same way some say better some worst but those numbers are spot on. After diesels since 1999 Im considering going back to a big gaser my 18 is headed back to shop in 9k mls for 3 rd time


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mileage*

2017 F350 long bed 4x4 with leveling kit and 35â€™s - 14.2,14.3 in town. It has gotten better lately. 62,000 on it now. I do have a K&N air filter in the box.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

paragod said:


> TX1823 us going to be the norm mine was same way some say better some worst but those numbers are spot on. After diesels since 1999 Im considering going back to a big gaser my 18 is headed back to shop in 9k mls for 3 rd time


Just got out of a 2015 with 127,000 miles that had never seen the shop and so far the same with the 2017.


----------



## FISHER WYLIE (Jul 4, 2014)

I just bought a 2019 f250 with the 6.2 gasser without a regret. 14 in town driving 
12-13 on highway doing 80
9 pulling a 16 ft stock trailer or 23 ft bay boat. Have 15,000 miles with stock tires.
Great truck with plenty of power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> 15 in the city and 17 on the highway
> 
> 11.5 regardless of the size of the trailer
> 
> this is on a 2018


My 2017 about the same.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

2017 f250 with leveling kit and 35x12.5
i get 16.5 commuting from Katy to downtown and around 13 on the highway with the cruise set at 80.
Hauling my Ranger I get 12ish.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hand calculated two tanks just recently. 15.5 commuting to work and home. 14.5 highway 75-80 mph. 
Stock height. 35x12.50R20 all terrains


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Put 35's on and dropped from 17 to 14 mph on the highway. Ordered a tuner to try and get a few mpg back.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

2018 averages 16


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

FISHER WYLIE said:


> I just bought a 2019 f250 with the 6.2 gasser without a regret. 14 in town driving
> 12-13 on highway doing 80
> 9 pulling a 16 ft stock trailer or 23 ft bay boat. Have 15,000 miles with stock tires.
> Great truck with plenty of power.
> ...


Just about the same on my '15 with 38k miles and bone stock ... this is a great combo for me and love it ...
.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

flatsboy said:


> I am about ready to pull the trigger on a new F250 with Power Stroke. I'm not interested in lifting it, maybe a leveling kit. What kind of Highway Mileage and city mileage are you guys seeing, not pulling a trailer?


Flatsboy
Just keep in mind that stated fuel mileage is really subjective. 
My 03 Excursion can get 22 MPG, calculated over 220 miles. Wife was driving. Gentley. 55 mph, mostly down hill, southbound into Mexico with a North wind behind us and a light load. 
By computer, she got 25, 
ME ? 17 if I'm lucky.. I'm just a heavier foot. 
Even when hand calculating fuel mileage. Pump to pump differences can be substantial. Valero pumps are super slow compared to Bucees.
And idle time is another factor. 
And gearing. I think there are 4 or 5 different gear ratios in just the last 10 years. 2 different gears for Excursions. 
4x4 or not makes a slight difference as well.

Just wanted to put that out there. 
Not trying to invalidate anything anyone has stated.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

2017 with the 3.31 rear end avg about 15.4.

Highway 17
Town 13

If you're not planning on pulling anything too heavy I definitely recommend that rear end if you're concerned about fuel economy. Still pulls the boat at 70 but unloaded does a little better than a 3.55 or a 3.73 on fuel


----------

